# Hills c/d or royal canin s/o



## jessieb (Oct 12, 2012)

I have a male beautiful puss cat who has problems with his urinary tract.
My vets have prescribed hills c/d but i am finding this quite expensive, i dont want to have to get rid of my baby boy through not being able to afford his keep. My local pet rescue centre have said they have a supply of royal canin s/o i can have but im really unsure about changing his diet seeing as the vets actually prescribed c/d.
Has anyone been in a similar situation any advise is definately welcome.
Thanks
Jess


----------



## Tylah (Mar 12, 2011)

Jess,

You don't want or need these expensive Hills prescription diets. Dry food is what would have caused the problem, so you need to feed your cat wet/tinned food, preferably with a teaspoon of added water. Water is the cure. If he's on a wet food diet you'll likely never see another urinary issue again.

Please read this page from catinfo: Feline Urinary Tract Health: Cystitis, Urethral Obstruction, Urinary Tract Infection by Lisa A. Pierson, DVM :: cat urinary tract health


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi

I had a cat that would only eat dry food, and the Hill's upset his tum. He lived for years on the Urinary S/O dry. There is also a wet version.

Have you tried buying online? The food can be two thirds of the cost of the vets prices, making it much more affordable. bestpet were always pretty good for us and there are other brands too - see if there is something more suitable/affordable Urinary


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

If a wet only diet does'nt help and he has to have the prescription food one of ours lived very happily on the RC S/O dry for years it does what it says it does on the bag


----------



## Elizabeth and Bertie (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi,

I absolutely agree with the first response you got to your post (and PLEASE do read the link in that post...)

Cats have evolved to get most of the water they need from their food (prey like mice, birds and rabbits) and consequently they have a very low thirst drive. For a cat fed on predominantly dry food that could - if your cat doesn't drink enough water - result in a state of chronic low level dehydration. 

Dry foods cause or exacerbate all kinds of other problems too. Their carbohydrate content is another major issue. I fed my cats dry food for years until one of mine became diabetic. It was only when I started testing my cat's blood glucose at home that I realised the detrimental effect that dry food had. It sent my cat's blood sugar through the roof! It is now my view that cats eating dry food are all potentially 'diabetics waiting to happen...' 

Yes, it's hard to get cats to transition from eating dry food to eating wet food. Maybe it will take time. A lot of persuasion and patience may be involved. But the benefits could be enormous....


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

jessieb said:


> I have a male beautiful puss cat who has problems with his urinary tract.
> My vets have prescribed hills c/d but i am finding this quite expensive, i dont want to have to get rid of my baby boy through not being able to afford his keep. My local pet rescue centre have said they have a supply of royal canin s/o i can have but im really unsure about changing his diet seeing as the vets actually prescribed c/d.
> Has anyone been in a similar situation any advise is definately welcome.
> Thanks
> Jess


hi, sorry to hear about your cat, was your cat on dry or wet before, plus did vet give you the tins or the dry biscuits?

If you are transfering from dry food to wet food, do it gradually and you will have a happier cat. You could aslo mix some of the dry into the wet and add some extra water.

As for buying food, I get mine online as cheaper than the vets..


----------

